# Wind Power



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get a "mini" windmill power? Looking to use outside and power some little things like charging batteries and radios? Amazon?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a "mini" windmill power? Looking to use outside and power some little things like charging batteries and radios? Amazon?


This was in a recent issue of Mother Earth News. DIY Wind Turbine. Turn a car alternator into alternative energy by building this cheap and easy homemade wind generator.

DIY Wind Turbine - Renewable Energy - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome. I like it. Thank you


******* said:


> This was in a recent issue of Mother Earth News. DIY Wind Turbine. Turn a car alternator into alternative energy by building this cheap and easy homemade wind generator.
> 
> DIY Wind Turbine - Renewable Energy - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Ebay. From desk top to ginormous.
I've been dinking around with mine for a year. 
One of these days...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

What wind zone are you in? Have you used an aerometer at the location yet?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry, i dont know what you mean by Wind zone?


John Galt said:


> What wind zone are you in? Have you used an aerometer at the location yet?


----------



## Orphwitz (Sep 4, 2017)

ASCE 7 Windspeed
stick your address in here! If you don't live within 50 miles of the coast, you're probably Zone 1.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried the site. Amazed at how accurate it was for my area of AZ. I have a recording 
weather station and keep track of everything, especially all the little rain.


----------

